# Top water lures (not trying to irritate anyone)



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

I am not trying to ruffle any feathers here or sound repetitive but.... I recently did some bass fishing with a top water lure and it was an awesome sight/feeling seeing it attack the lure on top of the water, with that said what are some good top water lures for saltwater fish that can be used for a variety of fish. 

I bought a sinking twitchbait Mirrolure but it sinks but was wondering if the Surface Walker Mirrolure is a good top water to use for a variety of fish? 

Again, I am nervous about posting because I don't want to irritate anyone but I just would like a nice top water lure because I would love to see a drum or trout get it on the surface like the bass did. Thats all!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

My favorite walking the dog lure for inshore species is the Yo-Zuri Banana Boat. It's smaller (1/2oz?) and don't expect to cast it far. It has great action with I had better results on these than any of the other top water lures I have tried (Zara Spooks or Rebels Pop-R).
For casting into the surf, I like the Atom plugs. They range from 1 oz to several oz if you need the extra weight to toss them past the breakers. I like the single hook version on these plugs because the trebles seem to foul up too easily.

Happy fishing and you can't beat top water action for excitement.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*cool*

Thanks man, thats all I am looking for something that works because it looks awesome when it strikes on top. Ill check that lure out!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello RossMt84,*

No need to be nervous, just do what your doing. Go out and try new things and then come back for Q&As and feedback. Thats how we all learned. Trust me, as you pay your dues @ wetting a line theres not a soul on these forums that won't help you out. Goodluck and Tightlines


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Winter time topwater bite*

Where did you recently catch bass at on a topwater lure? I find that very interesting.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*bass*

It was a little man made pond in my neighborhood on a little jitterbug lure my friend had.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*wintertime bass fishing*

Where do you live? what was the water temp?


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Wilmington*

I live in Wilmington and it was about 80 degrees outside. No clue on the water temp. I dont bass fish so I cant tell you much more then that. Is it not common for them to strike top water or something?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Bagely's Minnows*

One topwater that is deadly on bass! Also the old reliable the Pop-R......


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

*year round bass fishin!!*

i live in n mb and fish the golf course ponds right at dusk. these hungrey bass eat anything every day.(topwater, worms, spinnerbaits) last week walked around a pond and landed 18 bass and 2 warmouths on a large grub. talk about some action, it was a good change of pace after a slow day at the point. good to see u postin again ross. good luck and tight lines....


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

google stripers on line, they have alotta top water lures that are made for surf fishing....

Just be ready to shell out $15.00 a piece fer'em....

Recommendations are Gibbs, and Lex...other brands work well also...

You will mainly catch Blues and Stripers on Top water....near dusk in certain off-ocean areas, there is the possibility fer grey and speckles....

good luck

Custer


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Man, I remember when the Blues would come to the beach around Thanksgiving, Top Water was the most fun I ever had. They would bust that sucker up in the air 2 or 3 time before they would hook up. Ya'll right Top Water is the ticket.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

For top water speckled trout and puppy drum go get some super spook juniors in silver mullet or speckled trout color.....get a couple Rapala skitterwalks in size 8 (small one) black or blue back, and couple of Mirrolure Top Dogs in 18 (green and white)... i've used everything but when I'm on em these 3 catch trout and more puppys than you want. All 3 have weight to cast, good hooks, and "walk the dog" easily, even in current......
You mentioned trout but these 3 also get blues, ladyfish, even sand lizards!!!


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*wilmington*

Hey pier legend, where all are your favorite places to catch trout and the puppy drum down in wilmington? I am from there also.

I am looking for a good top water lure for some puppy drum, trout and others that will get it like you mentioned. I like that Top dog mirrolure.


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*locations*

One more thing pier legend, where do you use your lures at? I have used a sinking mirrolure at the Ft. Fisher jetty (lost it on some rocks) and the inlet at wrightsville.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> Man, I remember when the Blues would come to the beach around Thanksgiving


Wilber - you may want to say Thanksgivings during the 80's.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Was it that long ago, seems like only yesterday. I guess your right, I must be getting old.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All the ones you mentioned work great,I'll add one more.. A floating mirror lure,in chartuse. Have had as many as 3 to 4 specks under that lure at one time,and hooking them up every cast a few summers ago when the specks were thick back on the Hatteras side of the Pamlico.. 
You're so right,Ross,seeing a fish hit topwater is an * Adrenalin RUSH to say the least..* No,not irritated at you at all,just felt as though you were getting nowhere by questioning without getting "hands on" to try what we had suggested out.. I'd actually like for you to come up my way some time and we'll give it a try.. 

Speaking of exciting things with topwater,nothing and I mean nothing beats a 50lb yellowfin attacking a rebel popper on top!  

Wilber,we had them so thick offshore,about seven miles out one day,it looked like a giant "black carpet". We were catching them on zara spooks. Yanking trebles out was a pain,and we had already caught our share,most fish around 12-15. SO,we took a No Alibie lure,threaded 100lb mono through it,with a swivel so the line couldn't be yanked out.When they'd hit it would be like flushin a toilet! We'd get strikes on every cast,and you would have been shocked at the number of fish we *actually could have caught that way with>>NO HOOKS!*


----------



## RossMt84 (Feb 16, 2004)

*MirroLure*

Thanks guys, I bought the MirroLure Surface walker , the top pup model. I also bought a sinking twitch Mirrolure also. I lost my other one on some rocks. 

Hopefully I can get some puppy drum with these  cant wait to catch my first one


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Top water lures*

For salt water I use, gags poppers, striperdelights, striper swipers, yozuri hydro tigers. I'v also heard that knuckle heads are good to. I would suggest you do what I did. Take some money and set it aside and buy a few different types of lures and try them out. That's the only way you are gonna find out what works.


----------



## psu2021 (Feb 19, 2004)

*good ocean top water lures*

Ross, 

Try going with a gotcha plug or a spoon.

If a school of blues or spanish comes through, they will crush these lures off the top.

Also, If you like topwater bass fishing, try a buzz bait when it gets a little warmer.

- Peace, 

psu2021


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

Ross How old are you?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: good ocean top water lures*



psu2021 said:


> *Ross,
> 
> Try going with a gotcha plug or a spoon.
> 
> If a school of blues or spanish comes through, they will crush these lures off the top.*


Where are you getting topwater gotchas psu? Don't gotchas only come in weighted jerk-jig models, or am I missing something?

Confused,
Evan


----------



## psu2021 (Feb 19, 2004)

*re: kingfisherman23*

kingfisherman23, 

On a pier, a gotcha or spoon isn't gonna to sink too far, and will for the most part stay on the top.

On the surf, it's a different story . . . . . .


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

With GotCha plugs on the pier, I use the same countdown technique used by freshwater fishermen since usually blues are running baitfish from under. I count two seconds and then start my retrieve. This usually puts me right on the blues if they're there.

JMHO,
Evan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You're right,Evan*

That technique works well with blues,gray trout,even caught flounder that way before. But with spainish,and false albacore,I have found really "smoking that thing" back and forth about 6" to just out of sight of the top works great too.. IMO


----------



## nanduafrank (Mar 18, 2004)

*mirrolures for topwater*

On the Eastern Shore of Va, we flats fish for schoolie stripers up in the guts at high tide. I use 3/4 oz mirrolures on 10# spinning gear with braided line. The things cast like bullets even into a fairly strong wind. We hit the shore lines, grassy points and banks. About 2-3 feet of water. When I cast, about 2 seconds before the lure hits the water, I start cranking. The bail flips shut and the lure bounces across the water for 6 feet or so, then a steady retrieve. There is NOTHING like seeing a 2 foot striper hit that lure. Catch an occasional puppy in the process.


----------

